

AT&T splits phones into work and personal partitions, on any carrier - SlipperySlope
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/att-splits-phones-into-work-and-personal-partitions-on-any-carrier/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"AT&T's "Toggle" technology, meanwhile, works with any Android device from
versions 2.2 to 3.x, as well as iPhones, and can be installed after a user
buys it. Moreover, the technology is somewhat separate from AT&T's cellular
division and can be used with any carrier"

"Toggle is mostly targeted at employees bringing their own phones to work,
although it could theoretically be installed on employer-purchased devices as
well. A corporation must pay $750 for configuration and training to get
started, plus $6.50 per device per month, with a minimum of 20 licenses per
order. Ongoing support costs another $1.50 or $2.50 per device per month."

